# Navarre Pier



## 1down5up (Aug 17, 2013)

Saturday....decent showing of Spanish Mackeral up until mid-morning when the Dolphin began their assault. Needless to say their persistence sent the action down and out.
Crazy Red fish schooling under and around the dock from the drop to half way out. On and off all morning but difficult to get one small enough to be legal.
Not much else....and as usual, void of bait fish??
Anyone care to guess what gives with that. Like where are the small alewives anymore?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure what time you left but I got four slotted reds after 6pm I figured they do feeding frenzy like they did fri after 5pm and they did payed off pretty good


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Sunday was real slow . Spanish & 2 Baby kings. No bait.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

noodlez94 said:


> Not sure what time you left but I got four slotted reds after 6pm I figured they do feeding frenzy like they did fri after 5pm and they did payed off pretty good


What kind of bait were you using?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Some said baby Ly but look like sardines or mullet 3 inches long


----------

